# short term parking in greater vancouver?



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey everyone

Due to a small error in our vacation planning skills (I swear she said she was looking after the rental car).
I may need to leave my car somewhere in vancouver for the last week of august. 
Does anyone know of a place to park that is safe, inexpensive and preferably within "while we're here, honey" range of one or two sponsors?

Road trip with 4 car seats, 2 backseat drivers, and a nicotine, caffeine and hops deprived me....and someone forgot to reserve the larger vehicle, closest available is on the mainland now....

Thanks


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Where are you going to be in Vancouver? Is Burnaby too far from your activities?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Actually just passing through. 
Coming from the island, picking up a 8 passenger SUV from the rental agency (at the airport) and then to Kamloops to pick up my sister and her 2 kids before heading out to loose the kids on west Edmonton mall.
I honestly have no idea where anything is in the Greater Vancouver area. I've always skirted around it when traveling.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are picking up your rental car at the airport, just leave your personal car in the parking lot at the airport. for the most part it is safe and the long term storage pricing is not that bad per day!


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Clownloachlover said:


> if you are picking up your rental car at the airport, just leave your personal car in the parking lot at the airport. for the most part it is safe and the long term storage pricing is not that bad per day!


what he said, the airport is probably the most secure multi-day parking, and it's a skytrain ride away from downtown.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If you're picking your rental @ YVR airport, you can park at their long term parking lot. No sponsors around there - IPU is in Richmond though.

jetSet Parking

If you're a BCAA member, they'll give you a discount or you can use their coupon to save a few bucks a day.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/jetsetparking.com#print.5995092


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I was hoping to avoid the airport parking lot. I'm 3 for 3 on broken into or stolen cars from airport lots.

thanks for the feed back guys


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

What about street parking in a residential neighbourhood?

I live in Marpole: near the Oak street bridge, a hop-skip-and-jump from YVR. With all the low rise appartment buildings here, the streets generally have quite a few cars parked most of the time (safety in numbers?), without being too crowded to have to hunt for a spot. I've had friends leave their cars in front of my building for a few days before, without issue.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Sure, you can park in front of my place. Price is right...it's free. I have April's Aquarium nearby, J&L Aquatics 20 min away, King Ed's 20 min the other direction, IPU another 10 min away from J&L, 15 min away from Fantasy Aquatics...that should keep you busy for the afternoon. :bigsmile:


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

hp10BII that's an awesome offer, I may be in touch with you in the next day or so....
5 sponsors within reach  might have to refrain from spending any money at west ed mall and save it all for coming home


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Rental agency came through at the last second. Picking up a tahoe in kamloops and leaving my car at my sisters.

Thanks for the offer hp10Bll


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I should have taken hp10BII up on that offer. 
My sister's boyfriend decided to practice driving a manual while we were away  ...now I need a new clutch
Had to drive back to the island from Kamloops with it slipping badly. Not fun!!

So much for all the aquarium supplies I intended to buy


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

That's not cool, I sold my 5 speed back in 1996...no desire to shift manually anymore unless it's in red with the top down and I need to speak in an accent to pronounce it correctly.

Anyways, the offer is still on the table the next time you need to come over to the mainland.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

hp10BII said:


> That's not cool, I sold my 5 speed back in 1996...no desire to shift manually anymore unless it's in red with the top down and I need to speak in an accent to pronounce it correctly.


ya I would have preferred an auto, but when I bought it I needed a car asap and the dealership only had 2 of the year/make i wanted. an auto with 150k or a manual with 27k and a 5 year warranty - that made the choice for me


> Anyways, the offer is still on the table the next time you need to come over to the mainland.


That's a great offer. thank you


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would have your sister's boyfriend pay for at least half your clutch repair since he's the one who messed them up while driving your car without your permission.

Anthony


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

heck I thought about reporting that he stole it, I like him that much. But he's my sister's boyfriend so I have family considerations. 
They are also broke, her being declared blind and unemployed and him only starting school to become a mechanic (If they lived closer - I'd be making him do the work free of charge). 
I did leave him the keys "in case he needed to move the car" my unfortunate choice of words.


----------

